# Gebackene Brasse



## escape182 (14. Oktober 2012)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, von einigen sehr belächelt zu werden, möchte ich euch, mit freundlicher Genehmigung meiner lieben Frau, mal ein etwas anderes Brassenrezept zeigen, als immer nur sauer einlegen oder Bulette. Es eignen sich hierfür allerdings nur die etwas größeren "Klodeckel" ab 1Kilo aufwärts. Ja, eine Brasse hat einige Gräten, aber auch einen fantastischen Geschmack.


 Zutaten:  
 1 große Brasse
 2 Möhren
 1 Stück Sellerie (max. 1/4 Knolle)
 1 Stange Porree
 1 Bund Petersilie (zur Not geht auch getrocknete)
 1 TL Sambal Oelek
 etwas geriebener Meerrettich (alternativ Sahnemeerettich)
 2 Knoblauchzehen
 Salz
 Pfeffer
 etwas Butter


 Zubereitung:
 Brasse ausnehemen, entschuppen und nochmal ordentlich abspülen. Achtet genau darauf, dass ihr auch alle Schuppen bekommt, gerade an Bauch und Rücken bleiben oft noch welche unentdeckt. Ob ihr den Kopf dran lasst oder entfernt ist eurem persönlichen Geschmack überlassen. Die Flossen solltet ihr dran lassen, da direkt am Flossenansatz viele kleine Gräten sind. Wenn ihr die Flossen hinterher noch seht, wisst ihr wo ihr beim Essen aufpassen solltet.
 Die so vorbereitete Brasse in eine Auflaufform legen, die Oberseite 4-5x bis auf die Gräten einschneiden (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen) und die Schnitte mit etwas Butter füllen. Das Ganze dann mit Salz und Pfeffer bestreuen, auch von innen.
 Möhren, Porree, Knoblauch, Petersilie und Sellerie klein schneiden und mit Sambal Oelek (Achtung Scharf!) und Olivenöl zu einer Masser vermengen. Das Ganze anschliessend mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und um die Brasse herum sowie im Bauchraum verteilen. Die Oberseite  
 des Fisches mit Meerrettich einreiben und Butterflöckchen über Fisch und gemüse verteilen.
 Im Backofen bei 180° - 200°C Ober-/Unterhitze ca 1 Stunde garen lassen. Dabei alle 10-15 min. mit einem Backpinsel ordentlich Sud auf die Brasse pinseln, besonders an den Einschnitten, damit diese richtig knusprig werden.


 So, das wars dann schon. Beim Essen werdet ihr feststellen, dass es gar nicht so viele Gräten sind, wie immer behauptet wird und der fantastische Geschmack macht das pulen locker wieder wett.  Trotzdem solltet ihr einen Extra-Teller für die Gräten am Tisch haben. Die Gemüseeinlage eignet sich übrigens geschmacklich nicht unbedingt zum Verzehr (die ist nur dazu da dem Fisch Aroma zu geben).
 Meine Frau und ich wünschen gutes Gelingen und allzeit Petri Heil.


----------



## namycasch (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*

Petri.

Hallo escape182. Vielen Dank für die Anregung. Bin immer wieder aufgeschlossen für NEUES. Werde es noch einmal versuchen, habe aber in der Vergangenheit zugeben müssen, das mich kein Rezept überzeugt hat. Aber vielleicht überzeugt mich ja dein Rezept.

Petri.


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*

Wieso denn belächeln? Hört sich doch sehr gut an Dein Rezept, bzw. das Rezept Deiner Holden.

Viele von den "Belächlern" wissen gar nicht, was Ihnen geschmackstechnisch bei Weißfischen entgeht.

Von mir ein klares #6 für das leckere Rezept.


----------



## Simp (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*

Klodeckel auf dem Teller klingt ja nicht gerade lecker aber das Rezept hört sich gut an und das Bild sieht auch super aus, vll. werde ich es mal Probieren, wenn sich mal wieder so ein Brocken am Angsdrilling verirrt


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*



> Brasse ausnehemen, entschuppen


 
Mach es anders herum - erst schuppen, dann ausnehmen. Geht leichter, macht weniger Sauerei und das Problem mit den Schuppen am Bauch entsteht auch nicht.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*

sieht richtig lecker aus , Brassen schmeckt auch geräuchert sehr gut !

mfg Sascha


----------



## 42er barsch (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*

hi, 

danke für die anregung, sieht super lecker aus und wird bei gelegenheit bestimmt ausprobiert.

gruss von einem " weissfischverwerter hoch zehn "


----------



## Brummel (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gebackene Brasse*

Hi escape182#h,

kann da FisherMan66 nur beipflichten, Brassen (und viele andere "ungeliebte" Weißfische...) sind immer gern gesehen in meiner Pfanne, im Räucherofen und im Kochtopf :m. 
Mit dem "küchenfertig" machen halt ich es auch lieber nach seiner Methode, also erst schuppen, danach ausnehmen.
Und wer beim Fischessen vor ein paar Gräten den Horror bekommt sollte vielleicht doch bei industriell vorverdauten Fischstäbchen bleiben#c.
Bei Deinem Rezept würde ich jedenfalls das Sambal Oelek weglassen|supergri, ansonsten hört es sich sehr lecker an.
Bin sowieso nicht so sehr der "Rezept-Typ", lieber wandele ich dieselben nach meinem Geschmack ab, denn dazu hat ja jeder seinen eigenen... #6.

Gruß Torsten:m


----------

